
Ask HN: How do you validate an idea that it will work? - heyhey123t
I just launched http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startmydomain.com
and im trying to validate the idea.
I&#x27;m not sure if its a good idea or a crappy one. :)<p>Time will tell I suppose. The idea is that you want to create a coming soon website, with responsive design and you want to collect visitor emails
for people interested but you don&#x27;t have alot of time as you are busy building the main website.<p>Lets say it takes a week to build a coming soon website and your time ( or someone else&#x27;s is worth $30 an hour )
that&#x27;s $1200 dollar just for a basic coming soon website. with http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startmydomain.com
you can build a coming-soon website with zero coding and zero hosting and i&#x27;m making it FREE while its in BETA or I might just keep it free if I don&#x27;t get alot of signups<p>I am basically looking for validation and I&#x27;m making this up as I go along:)<p>Would love to get some feedback though.<p>Is it a thumbs up or a thumbs down ?<p>cheers!
======
mindcrime
This seems to have some potential, but I feel like there are a number of
services that at least overlap with what you're doing. The challenge might be
differentiating yourself and figuring out how to gain mindshare.

A few thoughts on the site itself:

1\. "domain named servers" should probably read "domain name server" or just
say "DNS servers".

2\. "Easely" should be "Easily"

3\. Regarding collecting emails... how do you do that? Do you just capture
them and let the user download a file, or do you provide any sort of
distribution list service, or is there a way to easily integrate with
something like Mailchimp, etc? My point is, if you're going to collect emails,
ideally it would be very easy to turn around and send a message out to all of
those collected emails.

4\. Some of those templates you have do look really awesome! It might be
interesting to put a carousel on the front-page with some thumbnails of those,
so people can get a quick look without having to click through to the template
list page.

5\. Profit??

------
cVwEq
It seems like there would be a narrow window where firms would want a "Coming
soon" website. So you'll only have like five minutes in the new firm's life
get their attention and get them to sign on the line that is dotted. Also,
since they are new they won't have much cash to spend.

There are lots of website creator websites (Wix comes to mind, or even
wordpress), so cutting through the others' marketing noise and capturing a new
firm within a short window seems very difficult.

It might be interesting to look at the tactics of capturing customers for
other businesses that cater to the initial steps of creating an
entrepreneurial venture. LegalZoom comes to mind (for incorporating a new
business). Also, The UPS Store and getting a PO box --- how do they attract
new small businesses?

My $0.02. Good luck!

